# "Who Is"-Angaben ändern bei Umzug?



## son gohan (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo, weis jemand ob es erforderlich ist die "Who Is"-Angaben der Domains zu ändern die man besitzt, wenn man umzieht?


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2010)

Hi,

die Meldung deines neuen Wohnsitzes an deinen Webhoster, der sie an die DENIC weiterleitet, oder direkt an die DENIC, ist da ebenso verpflichtend, wie die polizeiliche Ummeldung auf dem Amt.

Sofern deine Internetpräsenz der Impressumspflicht unterliegt, hast du darin die Anschrift auch zu aktualisieren, und  sollte dann mit der im DENIC-Eintrag übereinstimmen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



> § 3 Pflichten des Domaininhabers
> 
> [...]
> 
> (3) Der Domaininhaber prüft sofort nach Registrierung die in der DENIC-Whois-Abfrage unter <http://www.denic.de/de/whois/index.jsp> veröffentlichten Angaben und teilt DENIC etwaige Korrekturen sowie spätere Änderungen der an DENIC übermittelten Daten jeweils unverzüglich mit. Dabei sind die DENIC-Domainrichtlinien zu beachten.


Quelle: DENIC

Wenn Du die Domain nicht über DENICdirect registriert hast, ist Dein Hoster dafür zuständig Deine aktuallisierten Daten an die DENIC weiter zu leiten.
Gebe Deinem Hoster die Daten so früh wie möglich..... damit Du ggf. noch genug Zeit hast ihn auch per Einschreiben oder mit anwaltlicher Hilfe aufzufordern die Daten zu aktuallisieren.
Mein Ex-Hoster z.B. hat es nicht so genau genommen..... laut dessen Aussage (per eMail) hat er meine Daten weiter geleitet..... laut telefonischer Auskunft der DENIC sind die Daten dort aber nie angekommen.
Heute ist die Domain auf eine schwedische Firma registriert..... die sich scheinbar auf Domaingrabbing spezialisiert hat.

Wenn die Domain erstmal gelöscht wurde, wird sie sofort wieder für eine neue Registration freigegeben..... und mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird sich die Domain (und sei sie noch so "uninteressant") dann eine Domaingrabbing-Firma greifen..... schneller als Du gucken kannst.
Es ist also wichtig die Sache nicht lange schleifen zu lassen..... und ggf. gegen den Hoster härtere Geschütze aufzufahren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

